# Honda QR50 service manual



## DeWynter (Jul 7, 2010)

I am restoring a Honda QR50 (1983) for my boys. I was wondering if anyone had a Service manual for this bike. I can service most of it on my own, but it is automatic and has an internal chain drive and i need to change the rear wheel. I'm not afraid to jump in and just tear it apart, but if there were a easy way to do it I would prefer that. Its always an adventure with my boys around as they want to get in and fix it to. I have the owners manual, but it only has light maintinence in it.


----------

